# Fränkischer Gebirgsweg-Erfahrungen ?



## Ulysse (1. März 2008)

Hallo.
ist schon jemand den  gesamten Fränkischen Gebirgweg  (nicht den Frankenweg!) über 440 km gefahren?
Besser von Thüringen nach Hersbruck oder andersrum?
Auf der Homepage (www.fraenkischer-gebirgsweg.de) ist zwar ein grobes Höhenprofil, aber keine HM angabe für die Einzeletappen oder die Gesamtstrecke.Habt  ihr dazu Daten? Wie brauchbar ist die Markierung bzw braucht man ständig die Karte? Sonst Erfahrungen??
 Gruss Ulysse


----------



## Kulminator (1. März 2008)

Hi, aus dem Höhenprofil lassen sich doch ganz grob die Höhenmeter berechnen - aber halt nur grob... ich hab das Höhenprofil mal testweise ausgedruckt und finde die Qualität ausreichend für eine grobe Bestimmung... 

Bin leider den Weg noch nicht gefahren - klingt aber seehr interessant...
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (1. März 2008)

klingt echt gut... 4 tage wird mann/frau aber dafür brauchen


----------



## franzam (1. März 2008)

Die Teilstücke, die ich kenne sind gut ausgeschildert ( Dank Fichtelgbirgsverein)
Die Wege sind tw. sehr anspruchsvolle Trails.
Wenn mann 100% der Beschilderung folgt sind auch einige Stücke dabei, die nicht mehr fahrbar sind (außer vl. mit Koxx o.Ä.) 
176km vom Gebirgsweg hab ich schon


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2008)

Ganz auf die Beschilderung würde ich mich net verlassen.
Gab da so Wegegegner die viele Schilder entfernt haben.
Sind zwar wieder angebracht worden, aber eine Vielzahl fehlt glaube ich doch noch, oder wieder, hier und da.

@Franzam: Du meinst schon mit unfahrbar diverse Bergaufstücke  und was ist Koxx?

G.


----------



## Ulysse (2. März 2008)

ZUr Beschilderung: wenn ich die Pressemitteilung  von vor ca.vor 1 Jahr richtig erinnere, ist der fränkische Gebirgswegweg aus vorbesteheden regionalen wanderwegen aufgebaut/zusammengesetzt.Also sollte zumindest eine deutliche Trittspur und eine zusätzliche-regional wechselnde- Markierung bestehen.
Vor einem Monat gabs Presseberichte, dass die  Markierungen des "Frankenwegs" in der Oberpfalz von Lokalpatrioten übertüncht oder sonst beschädigt wurden-dies betrifft aber wohl nicht den "Gebirgsweg".
Weiss jemand, ob in der neuesten Ausgabe der Kompasskarten der Weg schon  mit eigener Markierung eingezeichnet ist??
Gruss Ulysse


----------



## speedy_j (2. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> und was ist Koxx?



alternativ geht auch ein echo.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. März 2008)

Ulysse schrieb:


> Vor einem Monat gabs Presseberichte, dass die  Markierungen des "Frankenwegs" in der Oberpfalz von Lokalpatrioten übertüncht oder sonst beschädigt wurden-dies betrifft aber wohl nicht den "Gebirgsweg".



liegt wohl daran, dass ein "fränkischer" Gebirgswanderweg nix in der Oberpfalz zu suchen hat! 

oberpfalzstyle rulez, oda wou kumma denn dou hi....


----------



## franzam (2. März 2008)

Ulysse schrieb:


> ZUr Beschilderung: wenn ich die Pressemitteilung  von vor ca.vor 1 Jahr richtig erinnere, ist der fränkische Gebirgswegweg aus vorbesteheden regionalen wanderwegen aufgebaut/zusammengesetzt.Also sollte zumindest eine deutliche Trittspur und eine zusätzliche-regional wechselnde- Markierung bestehen.
> Vor einem Monat gabs Presseberichte, dass die  Markierungen des "Frankenwegs" in der Oberpfalz von Lokalpatrioten übertüncht oder sonst beschädigt wurden-dies betrifft aber wohl nicht den "Gebirgsweg".
> Weiss jemand, ob in der neuesten Ausgabe der Kompasskarten der Weg schon  mit eigener Markierung eingezeichnet ist??
> Gruss Ulysse




Soviel ich weiss, ist er noch nicht eingezeichnet,

Ach und wer Markierungen abreißt, egal aus welchen Grund auch immer, ist ein Vollidiot!


----------



## Ganion (3. März 2008)

Gibt es da einen GPS-Track?

Bzw. geht ja auch kmz (Google-Earth)...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2008)

Beim Nachfahren muß man halt gukken das man nicht versehentlich durch nicht ganz eindeutige Beschilderung auf einen Ziehweg, bzw. Zugangsweg abdriftet.

@Franzam: Ich glaube des Schilderproblem war eher eine halbinterne Meinungsverschiedenheitsnangelegenheit 

@Speedy: Schau, des kann ich auch...sogar mit 2Reifen am Felsen ...müßte sogar am fränkischen Gebirgsweg sein. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (3. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Franzam: Ich glaube des Schilderproblem war eher eine halbinterne Meinungsverschiedenheitsnangelegenheit
> 
> 
> 
> G.



War auch an keinen der hier anwesenden gerichtet. Die, denke ich, stehen über so etwas.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> War auch an keinen der hier anwesenden gerichtet. Die, denke ich, stehen über so etwas.



Jaja, hab ich auch schon so verstanden. 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (3. März 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Schau, des kann ich auch...sogar mit 2Reifen am Felsen ...müßte sogar am fränkischen Gebirgsweg sein.
> 
> G.



verdammt, dein stein ist sogar höher. aber ich arbeite dran.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. März 2008)

nein, nein, des is der gleiche stein. nur des bild vom jörg wurde gemacht, als das fichtelgebirge grad noch in der entstehung war...


----------



## Geisterflamme (4. März 2008)

Hallo,
hab bisher auch nur ein paar Teile rund um Bayreuth-Pegnitz-Obernsees, etc. abgefahren. Fand die Ausschilderung aber auch besser als bei den älteren Wanderwegen....kleine Verfahrer sind aber immer drin.

Aber falls jemand einen gps- bzw google-track auftut wär ich auch interessiert, möchte den dieses Jahr auch entweder mit Zelt oder in Etappen abreiten.


----------



## disman (14. März 2008)

Ganion schrieb:


> Gibt es da einen GPS-Track?
> 
> Bzw. geht ja auch kmz (Google-Earth)...



Wir wollen den Gesamten weg im Juni 2008 fahren. Den GPS Track haben wir online gestellt (allerdings reduziert, da er über 10.000 punkte hatte)

Schau mal hier.

Es sind ca. 500km und sollte meine GPS SW nicht spinnen, unglaubliche 13.000hm.

Wann plant ihr den Track zu fahren? Man sollte 5-6 Tage planen...
Dis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2008)

@disman: wenn ich nicht irre meint ihr doch nicht den "Fränkischen Gebirgsweg" sondern den "Frankenweg" oder? Scheinen zwar teilweise auf gleicher Strecke zu verlaufen, aber sind doch nicht das selbe. 


Sven


----------



## disman (14. März 2008)

oh shit  war einfach zu früh heute morgen...
ich glaube du hast recht...das ist ein anderer weg.

somit würde ich mich einreihen, in die liste derer, die den gpx track suchen 
dis


----------



## Ulysse (14. März 2008)

> Es sind ca. 500km und sollte meine GPS SW nicht spinnen, unglaubliche 13.000hm.


Der "Gebirgsweg" (www.fraenkischer-gebirgsweg.de ist zwar rund 20% kürzer als der "Frankenweg"(www.frankenweg.de , führt aber im ersten Abschnitt durchs Fichtelgebirge und nicht durchs rel. flache Maintal/Coburger Land.
Gesamt- HM /Anspruch dürften also eher mehr sein.
Werde ihn dieses Jahr als Alternative zum AlpenX fahren.
Nachteil: -Bratwurst ist keine echte Alternative zu Pizza + Pasta 
             -auf den Teilabschnitten in der Oberpfalz kommt man mit           italienisch oder englisch auch nicht weiter.
Gruss Ulysse


----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2008)

Hmmm...womit die Idee "FrankenX" geboren wäre  wer ist mit dabei?? 
Und die Probleme sind meiner Meinung nach auch net so dramatisch. Ne 
Pizzeria findet man ja auch vielerorts, und wegen der sprachlichen Barrieren 
kann man sich ja zur Not mit Händen und Füßen verständigen  oder 
vielleicht gibts ja in einer VHS nen Einsteigerkurs "Oberpfälzerisch" 
Nur leider erwartet einen am Ende des FrankenX nicht der Gardasee...gibts 
da eventuell eine brauchbare Alternative??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. März 2008)

FrankenX... das hört sich ja interessant an. Aber bitte mit Trails!
Nicht nur Forstautobahn. Aber die Idee is nich so schlecht...


----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2008)

Das is natürlich die (alles entscheidende) Frage: ist der Trailanteil hoch 
genug?  Natürlich sollte das ganze auch zu einer eher wandererunüblichen
Zeit sein...nein ich hab nix gegen Wanderer, aber sonst sind ja Konflikte
vorprogrammiert, wenn ein Trupp Mountainbiker ein paar Tage lang auf nem
ausgeschilderten Wanderweg unterwegs sind ist es doch nur eine Frage der
Zeit bis man auf einen sturköpfigen, ultrakonservativen, mountainbikerhassenden
Typen trifft, auch wenn man sonst sicherlich unzähligen freundlichen 
Menschen begegnet.


----------



## Ulysse (14. März 2008)

Trailanteil dürfte i.B Fichtelgebirge und Frankenalb hoch sein,
dafür fast kein Asphalt und kaum Waldautobahnen.
Wanderer in grossen Massen  wird man wohl nur in den Kerngebieten der fränkischen Schweiz finden, und dann auch nur am Wochenende.


> Nur leider erwartet einen am Ende des FrankenX nicht der Gardasee...gibts
> da eventuell eine brauchbare Alternative??


Von der letzten Anhöhe vor dem Ziel, dem Michelsberg , (vom italophonen  Teil der Bevölkerung auch liebevoll Passo San Michele (366 metri s.l.m) genannt), erblickt man zum ersten Mal den Lago di Draga* bei Happurg.
Allerdings nur bei schönem Wetter-und das kommt in der Gegend eher selten vor.

*ital.= Bagger


----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2008)

Passo San Michele, Lago di Draga, das hört sich ja alles schon mal gut an 
da sieht man gleich was ein paar ordentliche Bezeichnungen aus so was 
machen können  noch ne ordentliche Portion gutes Wetter für einen fixen 
Termin bestellt, dann macht das ganze doch nen super Eindruck


----------



## disman (18. März 2008)

Ulysse schrieb:


> Lago di Draga* bei Happurg



Somit ist doch das Finish auch Gleichzeitig der Grund  

Das 'Draga-Festival' nach 4-tägiger Quälerei am Lago di Draga, mit Nudelparty und Fassbier.

Könnte spannend werden...


----------



## Wurscht (19. März 2008)

Ja aber hallo!!
Welch interessante Planung ist denn hier am Entstehen?

Vorab schon gleich mal Interesse anmelden!

Habt ihr evtl schon irgendwelche Termine im Auge? Mein Urlaub ist genau in der Jahresmitte, KW 25 - 27. Die letzten beiden Wochen wären ideal, da ich am 15.06. erstmal den BGL-Radmarathon mitfahren möchte. KW 25 brauch ich also erstmal zum regenerieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laleluX (21. März 2008)

ab wann kann man denn mit schneefreien Pässen rechnen?


----------



## Ulysse (21. März 2008)

> ab wann kann man denn mit schneefreien Pässen rechnen?


Kann  ne Weile dauern:
Schneelage Ochsenkopf ( Passo Testa di Bue) 60 cm !!


----------



## traileruli (22. März 2008)

Hallo, zum Franken-X kann ich gerne etwas beitragen:Ich arbeite an einer tolle Route (Level 2-3) von Lichtenfels ( wegen der Bahnverbindung) in 4 Tagen (Donnerstag bis Sonntag) an die Altmühlseen (Fränkisches Seenland), dabei streift man auch Nürnberg und die dort beliebten Reviere. Tour ist fast fertig, Übernachtungen stehen, nur einige Teilstücke fehlen (weil bis jetzt noch nicht fahrbar waren). Wenn alles fertig ist, würde ich gerne mit ein paar Interessierten die  Tour fahren. Wer hat Lust ?
Gruß traileruli


----------



## Geisterflamme (22. März 2008)

Also franken-x klingt sehr interessant.
Aber zurück zum Gebirgsweg...Frangenweg ist nicht fränkischer Gebirgsweg. Sind beide interessant aber nicht das Gleiche.
Aber die bike-people Seite gefällt mir, werd mal bei gelgenheit das mit google earth näher betrachten.
Fichtel-x ist in einem Tag machbar Bayreuth-Marktredwitz, bzw. bis zur tschechischen Grenze, mit Ochsenkopf-Gipfelsturm und einkehr im Bullhead-house, sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## BadWolff (23. März 2008)

Hi,

Fränkischer Gebirgsweg ist auch mein Projekt. Bin das Teilstück von Creussen bis Aufsess gefahren. Beschilderung war sehr gut. Es sind auch sehr schöne Ab- und Auffahrten dabei. Manchmal ist es auch leider Forstautobahn wenn man in Richtung Wonsees uns Sanspareil fährt.

Habe sogar eine GPX Track. Mein Teil hat 78 km und 1700 hm

Mein Nächster Abschnitt wird in Aufsess weitergehen in Richtung Pegnitz und vieleicht auch weiter. Wenn das Wetter passt am 13. April.

Den Track findet man hier:
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.13949
Vieleicht hat ja jemand lust am 13. mitzufahren. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Geisterflamme (13. April 2008)

War heute mal den M-Weg unterwegs, der teilweise zusammen mit dem Fränkischen Gebirgsweg läuft. Bis auf Nordseite Ochsenkopf ist alles befahrbar. Zwar nass aber ok, wenn denn die Kondition ausreichen würde.


----------



## Silva (20. April 2008)

Das klingt ja nach richtig Gedrängel auf dem Gebirgsweg. ICh bin Anfang Mai vier Tage unterwegs. Mal gucken, wie weit wir kommen.

Track folgt dann. Drückt den Daumen für gutes Wetter 

Gruß

Silva


----------



## ueberflieger96 (31. Mai 2008)

Für alle die´s interessiert:
Ich bin den Gebirgsweg in 4 Etappen gefahren.  
Hier der Link:
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.16349/Mountainbike.16349.html


----------



## Florian (2. August 2008)

Die Frage wurde schonmal gestellt, aber noch nicht beantwortet: 

In welcher Fahrtrichtung ist der Weg schöner?

Gibt es mittlerweile eine Karte, in der er eingetragen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombera (2. August 2008)

Hi Florian, ich bin letzten So zufällig von der Burg Hohenstein in Ri Hersbruck den Gebirgsweg gefahren. War in die Richtung sehr schön mit ein paar steilen Abfahrten und gut beschildert. Karten glaube ich nicht das es da schon was gibt, denn ich hab auch schon überall gefragt.
Viel Spaß beim fahren.
Gruß Edi


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2008)

Dem fränkischen Gebirgsweg ist vor 2 Wochen wieder ein Weg im Fichtelgebirge zum Opfer gefallen.
Also aus einem schönen Weg wurde, um die Qualität zu erhöhen, eine Forststraße, parallel zur Forststraße,  damit man sich beim Laufen nicht wehtut.
Aber deine Frage ist schon richtig berechtigt, weil viele Streckenabschnitt im Steinwald und im Fichtelgebirge funktionieren nur in eine Richtung.
Fallst du dort fahren willst geb ich dir den Tip, da wo es nach Hm´s aussieht, in die Karte zu schauen und wirklich nur Forststraßen zu benutzen beim Hochfahrn und die Wanderwege für nach unten rollern nehmen.
Weil sonst wirst du etliches tragen müssen oder es ist sehr beschwerlich.

G.


----------



## Florian (3. August 2008)

> da wo es nach Hm´s aussieht, in die Karte zu schauen





> Karten glaube ich nicht das es da schon was gibt, denn ich hab auch schon überall gefragt.



Klassische Zwickmühle, würde ich sagen!

Vermutlich komme ich nicht drumrum, in eine ältere Karte den Gebirgsweg auf Basis der Karte im Web einzuzeichnen.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2008)

Also der Steinwaldteil und ein großer Fichtelgebirgsteil ist in der geographischen Karte vom Naturpark Steinwald vom Landesvermessungsamt drin.
Da sind auch die normalen Wanderwege eingezeichnet. 
Und des im perfekten Maßstab + perfekten Höhenlinien.
Also net so eine Fritschkäsekarte.

G.


----------



## Geisterflamme (7. August 2008)

Also ich habs noch nicht probiert,
aber weiter oben gibts ja den Gebirgsweg für google maps und es gibt auch ein tool für google maps (zumindest in der maps.google.de-version) um die Höhenlinien einzublenden, könntest daraus also eine vernünftige Wanderkarte basteln und sehen wo es steil wird.


----------



## Florian (9. August 2008)

Wir sind jetzt zumindest mal den Teil von Hersbruck bis Pegnitz euf dem Gebirgsweg gefahren.
Sehr schöne Tour die konditionell ganz schön anstrengt - fahrtechnisch ist nix wirklich dramatisches dabei. Die Fahrtrichtung fand ich gut so - andersrum wär aber vermutlich auch in Ordnung.
Die Kartensituation ist sehr nervig, ich hatte mir letztendlich nur die Orte entlang des Wegs auf der LVA-Karte markiert. Dem Weg zu folgen ist wegen der guten Auszeichnung absolut kein Problem, aber wenn man ihn kurz verlassen muss um z.B. nen Gasthof odeer was zum Übernachten zu suchen ist es nervig, dass man immer wieder zum Ausstiegspunkt zurück muss. 
Überraschend war für mich, dass teilweise über extrem lange Strecken keine Wirtshäuser oder auch nur Ortschaften am Weg liegen. Für Radler ist das noch in Ordnung, aber als Wanderer könnte ich mir vorstellen, das man gut nen halben Tag von einer Ortschaft zur nächsten läuft. Bei 30°, wie wir das am Donnerstag hatten sicher kein Vergnügen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hackbert67 (4. November 2008)

Hallo
wir suchen noch ein paar leute um im juli oder august den fränkischen gebirgsweg komplett in 5 tagen zu fahren sa-mi.
unterkunft ist normal kein proplem 
bin in heuer in teilstücken gefahren und er ist schon echt klasse auch die ausschilderung paßt im großen und ganzen 
fahrtrichtung ist von nord nach süd ist besser fahrbar weniger tragen
treff wäre am bahnhof bayreuth oder lichtenfels
wir sind aus bayreuth 2 jungs und ein mädel
zwar schon an  bzw.  über 40 aber von der art besser drauf als manch 20jähriger


----------



## RainerH (7. November 2008)

Hallo hackbert67,
hätte Lust mit zu fahren. Fahre öfterers Teilstück von Untersteinach bis Goldkronach
Bergbaustollen. Ist ein anspruchvoller Weg mit Schiebepassagen.
Komme aus Gemeinde Goldkronach und habe die 50ig gerade überschritten und bin auch
der Art besser drauf als mancher 20iger. 
Können uns ja mal zum Fahren treffen.


----------



## hackbert67 (8. November 2008)

hallo
können uns mal gerne zum radeln treffen aber  regelmäßig fahren wir erst wieder ab 01.03.09 im winter muss ich wieder mehr für die triathlons tun joggen und schwimmen kommt halt immer 8 monate zu kurz.
falls das wetter aber paßt geht vieleicht mal was
hier mal die email
[email protected]


----------



## hackbert67 (31. Dezember 2008)

hallo melde mich mal
ich hoffe rainerH und sungirl lesen das, aber auch alle anderen die lust haben und zeit sind gerne gesehen.
wir möchten voraussichtlich am 25.07.09 den fränkischen gebiergsweg
in 5 tagen fahren, so hat man auch genug zeit zum bilder machen die landschaft lohnt sich dafür.
wir sind zu zweit  bis zu fünf ist möglich.
ich häge mal eine datei an, wie wir uns das vorstellen
für übernachtungsmöglichkeiten wird dann gesogt.
wenn das wetter allerdings ******* ist werden wir es eine oder zwei wochen verschieben.


----------



## Geisterflamme (31. Dezember 2008)

RainerH schrieb:


> Hallo hackbert67,
> hätte Lust mit zu fahren. Fahre öfterers Teilstück von Untersteinach bis Goldkronach
> Bergbaustollen. Ist ein anspruchvoller Weg mit Schiebepassagen.
> Komme aus Gemeinde Goldkronach und habe die 50ig gerade überschritten und bin auch
> ...



Hallo RainerH,
fahr ab und an auch mal von Goldkronach aus los, steig da dann meist bei Bergbaustollen ein und fahr bis nach Bayreuth. Würd mir aber auch die restlichen Trails um Goldkronach zeigen lassen.

@hackbert: Die Juli-Tour hab ich mir mal grob vorgemerkt. Hab das nächstes Jahr auch mit nem Kumpel vor, aber noch nichts weiter geplant.


----------



## RainerH (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo hackbert67 und Geisterflamme,
habe mir leider Weihnachten das Kreuzband gerissen und habe Ende Februar eine OP.
Weiß natürlich nicht ob ich Juli-Tour schon wieder Fit bin. Muss halt abwarten, werde
mehr Rennradfahren.
Gruß Rainer
PS. Wünsch euch allen noch ein gesundes und verletzungsfreies neues Jahr.


----------



## Padolomeus (24. November 2009)

Hej,

ich bin den Abschnitt Bayreuth - Waldstein gefahren über: Bayreuth - Ochsenkopf-Fichtelsee-Schneeberg-Nusshardt-Platte-Nagal am See-Kösseine-ABKÜRZUNG gleich nach Münchberg und nicht weiter die große schleife nach Osten (wegen Wetter)-Weißenstadt-Waldstein. Von dort über Bad Berneck wieder nach BT. War eine sehr schöne Runde von etwas mehr als 130 km in zwei Tagen (Sa-So).

Ich war allein und habe in Nagel am See übrenachtet (draußen mit Isomatte, ging super). Das Wetter am letzten August-WE war sonnig aber SAUKALT!!

Beschilderung durchweg top! Jedoch Vorsicht im Bereich der Kösseine, da hier der FränkGebirgsweg eine Schleife von Norden kommend Ri. Süden macht, um den Doppelgibfel drumrumgeht und wieder nach Norden führt. Sprich, man kommt schnell auf den "falschen" Weg. Ist mir passiert.

Wege: Gerade in den Hochlagen sehr felsig. Im Bereich um die "Platte" musste ich km-weit schieben, da nicht fahrbar. Ich bin mit einem 160mm Enduro gefahren. hat sehr gut gepasst. Ein AM würde auch reichen. Bei Hardtail sind manche Passagen in den Hochlagen zu ruppig - es sei denn Super-Fahrtechik vorhanden. 

Nächstes Jahr plane ich ab Bayreuth komplett bis Blankenstein zu fahren. Von da aus dann den Rennsteig hinten dran. 

HM und Kilometrierung gibt es übrigens auch im "Bayern 3D" Format online zu finden. War für mich sehr Hilfreich. Für das Abfahren reicht aber eine normale Karte, in die man sich die Wegführung einzeichnet.

Grüße,

pado


----------



## schnuerle (14. Juli 2011)

Servus,

bin die letzten Tage von Hersbruck zum Fichtelsee geradelt (230km, 5.900hm). War meinem Eindruck nach die bessere Richtung. Gute Beschilderung wurden durch Navi (www.fraenkischer-gebirgsweg.de) und Hikeline Fernwanderwegsführer ergänzt, und so ging es echt sehr gut. Insgesamt 7 Wanderer und einen Radler getroffen! Gut, war unter der Woche...
Ich hab´s genossen. Die Wiesenabschnitte und mancher Pfad war etwas zäh vom sintflutartigen nächtlichen Regen. Hier ein paar Eindrücke:

kirschig






burgig





eng. Genau an der Stelle, wo man den Lenker durchzielen muss, kommen zwei Steinstufen...





baumig





holprig





wurzelig





weich





höhlig





blumig





schwierig





nass





wolkig gut





wolkig böse





Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß! Übernachtung, Essen und Bier ist günstig in der Gegend!


----------



## Maeggus (14. Juli 2011)

Hab gerade die GPS-Daten gefunden:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.16349.html

Viel Spaß


----------



## CC. (2. August 2012)

Ein tolles Stück Natur, der Scheitel Germaniens, mit scheinbar endlosen Trails, kleinen und auch großen Steinen, vielen Quellen, wenig Menschen, mit einem Hauch Abenteuer ... das ist für mich der Fränkische Gebirgsweg. Gefahren in fünf Tagen bei Temperaturen um 30°, nachmittäglichen Gewittern und kühlen Nächten.
Wer Brombeer-, Brennnessel- oder Wurzelallergien hat oder sein Rad nicht schieben will, hat, sollte diesen Weg nicht fahren! kurz: ein super Weg, quasi vor der Haustür ...
Deutschland ist schön.
Grüße,
CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefallx (22. Mai 2014)

Hab vor das Ding über das verlängerte WE 19.-22. Juni zu fahren. Wenn jemand Interesse hat..?


----------



## ZubZer0 (21. September 2014)

@Freefallx 
bist du denn den Weg also den Fränkischen Gebirgsweg jetzt komplett gefahren?
Erfahrungen?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. März 2019)

Hallo verehrte Locals,
hole mal den Fred aus der Versenkung. Mein Kumpel und ich (zusammen sind wir 132 Jahre jung, wobei der höhere Anteil bei ihm liegt ) suchen wieder einmal passendes Geläuf für eine Mehrtages-MTB-Tour. Zuletzt sind wir u.a. den Schwäbischen HW 5 und den Rennsteig (nicht immer auf dem Wanderweg, waren auch Abschnitte mit Forstpisten dabei) gefahren. Jetzt zieht es uns ins Fränkische: MTB + kleine Bierbrauereien = Top-Event, oder so?!?
Was meinen die Kenner: welche Abschnitte des Gewirgswegs eignen sich für eine 4-5 Tagetour? Sollte nicht allzu technisch sein (wir werden ja nicht jünger ), aber ein wenig (Single-) Trailspaß darf dabei sein.

Habe hier noch einen Link von 2016 zu einer Veranstaltung des DAV gefunden - heißt das, dass man da schon so irgendwie halblegal mit dem Bike längs darf? (https://www.dav-hersbruck.de/index....ain-bike/297-mtb-fraenkischer-gebirgsweg-2016).


----------



## CC. (1. März 2019)

Servus,
ich würde den Schlenker zw. Pegnitz / Püttlach und Creußen auslassen. Das ist landschaftsfreies Forststrassengeballer. Der Rest geht in 4-5 Tagen. Die "technischen" Passagen sind im Fichtelgebirge. Man muß da auch mal schieben können / wollen, wenn es mit dem Gepäck nicht zu fahren geht, vor allem bergauf.
Das ist eine schöne Tour. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!
CC.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. März 2019)

Wenn Ihr dann die fränkische Schweiz erreicht habt und trinkfest seid ...

Radeln von Brauerei zu Brauerei, Aufseß
Rundweg 33 km – 6 Brauereien, leicht, steigungsarm, Abkürzung 27 km
Aufseß – Heckenhof (Kathi-Bräu) – Hochstahl (Brauerei Reichold) –
Breitenlesau (Krug-Bräu) – Nankendorf (Brauerei Schroll) – Hollfeld (St. Gangolf, Kunst
& Museum, Terrassengärten) – Sachsendorf (Brauerei Stadter) – Aufseß (Brauerei Rothenbach)

Radeln von Brauerei zu Brauerei, Waischenfeld
Rundweg 24 km – 3 Brauereien, mittel, mehrere Steigungen
Waischenfeld – Nankendorf (Brauerei Schroll) – Breitenlesau (Brauerei Krug) –
Waischenfeld (Brauerei Heckel)

Radtour „Auf und ab ums Ahornblatt“, Ahorntal
Rundweg 53 km – 3 Brauereien, schwer, steigungsreich, Abkürzungen möglich
Kirchahorn – Oberailsfeld (Brauerei Held) – Hintergereuth (Brauerei Stöckel) –
Weiglathal (Brauerei Übelhack) – Kirchahorn

Mehr Infos dazu hier:
https://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/upload/downloads/pdfs/shop/Brauereien-Erlebnis.pdf


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. März 2019)

Wow! Danke an euch beide — wir schauen uns das mal an. Die Rundtouren mit Biertankstellen hören sich auch nicht schlecht an ...


----------



## Florian (2. März 2019)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere -ist schon etwas her, dass ich das mal geplant und verworfen habe - wäre es im Fichtelgebirge besser, von Nord nach Süd unterwegs zu sein, weil man sonst tolle Abfahrten hochschiebt und Schotter runterrollt.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2019)

Florian schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere -ist schon etwas her, dass ich das mal geplant und verworfen habe - wäre es im Fichtelgebirge besser, von Nord nach Süd unterwegs zu sein, weil man sonst tolle Abfahrten hochschiebt und Schotter runterrollt.



Vom Fichtelgebirsteil, wo es durch den Steinwald geht ist die Variante von Neusorg Richtung Waldsassen die einzig wahre Variante. Hab sie mal bei einer 100km Tour gefahren. Bin aber dann zirka bei Arzberg auf die Kösseine (Berg im Fichtel, 939m hoch) ausgewichen, weil das mein Rückweg nach Hause wahr....und mein Haustürberg 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2019)

Mir ist erade eingefallen, ich hab sogar ein Bild von der Karte davon. Bin von Neusorg, links im Bild  (weil da offiziell der Anschnitt losgeht) gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Das ist perfekt, trailmäßig. Bei Arzberg bin ich dann abgebogen, des rosane wäre der normale Weiterweg auf dem Abschnitt. Aber der ist im Uhrzeigersinn auch super bis zum Abschnittsende.
Wollte damals nur wissen ob ich den Abschnitt an einem Tag schaffe würde. Geht selbst gemütlich locker zu bewerkstelligen.
Das Höhenmeterprofil bitte nicht ernst nehmen, bin Kartenfahrer und werd mir in meinem Leben wohl kein Navi mehr anschaffen...ist mir zu komplizert 








G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (2. März 2019)

Florian schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere -ist schon etwas her, dass ich das mal geplant und verworfen habe - wäre es im Fichtelgebirge besser, von Nord nach Süd unterwegs zu sein, weil man sonst tolle Abfahrten hochschiebt und Schotter runterrollt.


Ich bin ihn von Nord nach Süd gefahren. Erschien mir nach dem Höhenprofil logisch.
Ein Anderer hier im Fred hat ihn anders herum gefahren und war auch zufrieden. 
Ich würde wieder im Norden anfangen. Da sind schon viele, lange Trails bergab, die ich so nicht missen möchte...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. März 2019)

... nochmals zu den Wanderern & Co.: hab auch irgendwo anders gelesen, dass es bei vernünftiger Fahrweise und Absteigen bei Begegnungen mit Fußgängern keine Probleme geben sollte. Gilt das für den ganzen Gebirgsweg?


----------



## CC. (4. März 2019)

Kann mich nicht erinnern, daß es da Verbote auf dem Weg gab.
Ansonsten sind die Franken und die Oberpfälzer nette Menschen, die im allgemeinen keinen Streit suchen. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen, zumindest wenn man nicht gerade ohne Rücksicht unterwegs ist.


----------



## maggus75 (28. Juli 2020)

Bin den Weg jetzt auch immer mal auf kleinen Teilstücken gefahren, bei Waldsassen und bei Arzberg, bei der Luisenburg und Kösseine, beim großen Kornberg (Selb) und beim Egerstau und Egerstausee.

Macht definitv Lust auf mehr. Werde jetzt im Urlaub mal ne größere Etappe in Angriff nehmen. Schöne Abwechslung zwischen Waldautobahn, Wiesen-und Feldweg und immer mal wieder schön wurzelige und steinige Trails  . Und der Weg nimmt wohl jede größere Erhebung mit, die Hm kommen also auch nicht zu kurz.


Trotz den extrem gestiegenen Naherholern aufgrund Corona dieses Jahr, habe ich auf den Wegen eigentlich fast keine Leute angetroffen, ausser an den markanten Wegpunkten... Also auch von daher nicht schlecht.
Gehen müssen den aber trotzdem einige, der eingetrampelten Spur nach zu urteilen.

EDIT: Ausschilderung ist natürlich Spitzenklasse beim fränkischen... Hatte wirklich nur ein oder zwei Stellen, wo man nicht gleich auf den ersten Blick sieht wo es weiter geht.


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juli 2020)

CC. schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht erinnern, daß es da Verbote auf dem Weg gab.
> Ansonsten sind die Franken und die Oberpfälzer nette Menschen, die im allgemeinen keinen Streit suchen. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen, zumindest wenn man nicht gerade ohne Rücksicht unterwegs ist.



Nach Georg Friedrich Stubenrauch sind sie ja alle "Bazis" zwischen Spessart und Karwendel.
Während Stubenrauch den Oberbayern als typischen Straßenräuber, Wegelagerer, Mauteinnehmer und Wilderer identifiziert, den intellektuell wendigen *Franken als typischen Rosstäuscher und Kartenzinker*, ist der *Oberpfälzer* zu gutmütig für groben Raub, zu wenig beredt für den Enkelbetrug. Sein Metier war von Alters her das des *Grenzsteinversetzens*.


----------

